# True Grit



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Went to the movies with my son tonight and we saw True Grit. I concur with David that it's one of the best movies I've seen in quite a while.
Closer to the book then the John Wayne version.
Daddy Loyd would be swimmingly proud of his son Jeff on his rendition of Rooster Cogburn. Oscar work IMHO! Excellent!
Same with Mat Damion (my USMC nephew's double) as the Texas Ranger La Boeuf. I wont insult Mat by comparing him to the original done by Glen Cambell. Glen sucked at any and every attempt at acting. The only "real" actor in the original was Robert Duvall. He'll ace anything he does. 
The technical and cinematic work of today's movie makers is far and above the original from 1969. That in itself makes it a much better movie. The better acting was icing on the cake.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I thought he ****ed up the line fill your hands you SOBs badly. Other than that, John Wayne rules over him like he is his punk bitch. Glenn Cambell was horrible in the first one, you are right there.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'll give you that! Classic John Wayne! Kinda like someone trying to sing an Elvis song. :lol: 
I LOVE the Duke. Still say he was no actor though. Maybe more status of the day but no actor! :razz:
For the most part I think actors/stars of the Duke's era were more movie star then actors. Hell! The Duke could probably whip Bruce Lee. :lol: :razz:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

No, I am safe as houses on that bet. I agree that John Wayne was John Wayne in every movie, but the fact that he is a legend says way more about who he was then what he could or could not fake. : )


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Again! More star status then the actors of today. Hollywood was HUGE! They even sent them all to studio acting schools to learn how to do it. :roll: 
The only ones on pedestals today are the ones who "think" they belong there. Most of the movies are done out of country now.....just like most jobs.:-o:-# 
You were what? 5-6 yrs old in 69 when the first one was made? :roll: CHILD!  :wink:
I'm going to sleep. Way past my bed time!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I was a 5 year old kindergartner. LOL

I am not a big fan of re-makes. Just like I am not a fan of big stars doing independant film.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I haven't seen it yet, I'm kind of afraid I'd be disappointed like I am with most remakes. Agreed that Glen Campbell sucked terribly as an actor though, there is just no way anyone can fill Rooster Cogburn's role like John Wayne did.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

not a critic but did see it, thought it was great movie...
I always get stuck watching John Wayne movies at a friends house...
He loves all those old movies, I'd have to agree in general that the acting was lacking back then in a lot of ways...but I do like watching them though. But they all kinda blend together for me..

I do like the old Eastwood movies, those are actually pretty funny. Hang em High....

Really liked Unforgiven as a newer Clint movie...


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Really liked this movie. Definitely made me want to see the original, and read the book. I do love a good western.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I am looking forward to seeing the new movie. Amazingly I can admit to never seeing the original with John Wayne so I won't be jaded by that. I was in grade 1 when the original came out and I never felt the need to watch it. Jeff Bridges has always been a favourite actor of mine since 'The Big Lebowski' So I think I'm really going to enjoy the new 'True Grit'


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> I am looking forward to seeing the new movie. Amazingly I can admit to never seeing the original with John Wayne so I won't be jaded by that. I was in grade 1 when the original came out and I never felt the need to watch it. Jeff Bridges has always been a favourite actor of mine since 'The Big Lebowski' So I think I'm really going to enjoy the new 'True Grit'


The Big Lebowski....LOL...

"The Dude"


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I recently had company for 3 days, and while trying to figure out how to survive the occassion gracefully, I suggested tom the GF(before they came of course) that we go see True Grit. She told me that it had terrible reviews so we didn't go. Now reading this thread I am pissed because it sounds pretty good. Besides, it has been at least 30 years since I have been in a theater and would have liked to see how they have changed. Loved the drive ins. I always thought True grit was JW's best movie and wanted to see how Bridges stacked up.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I recently had company for 3 days, and while trying to figure out how to survive the occassion gracefully, I suggested tom the GF(before they came of course) that we go see True Grit. She told me that it had terrible reviews so we didn't go. Now reading this thread I am pissed because it sounds pretty good. Besides, it has been at least 30 years since I have been in a theater and would have liked to see how they have changed. Loved the drive ins. I always thought True grit was JW's best movie and wanted to see how Bridges stacked up.


The theaters have gotten smaller and a coke and pop corn cost a hundred dollars now.:roll::-D


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> The theaters have gotten smaller and a coke and pop corn cost a hundred dollars now.:roll::-D


Yep...taking a date to the movies now costs about the same as dinner for 2 at a decent restaurant.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Drive ins were for taking dates to $1.00 to get in for a double feature.....and a good time. Last time I was in a theater was to watch Tommy Hearns fight Cuevos....and that was a while back. Cost $20 bucks back then and Tommy knocked Cuevos out in the 2nd.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I recently had company for 3 days, and while trying to figure out how to survive the occassion gracefully, I suggested tom the GF(before they came of course) that we go see True Grit. She told me that it had terrible reviews so we didn't go. Now reading this thread I am pissed because it sounds pretty good. Besides, it has been at least 30 years since I have been in a theater and would have liked to see how they have changed. Loved the drive ins. I always thought True grit was JW's best movie and wanted to see how Bridges stacked up.



:-o "I suggested tom the GF" :-o:-o:-o

Don.....my friend! You "NEED" to get out and see this movie. It's very manly and may do you a world of good.
You've been hidden away in the mountains way to long. 
Sorry Don! I just could let that one slip by! :grin: :wink:

You WILL like it but I suspect the cops will be called when they tell you the cost to see it in today's world. I too still remember the 10 cent admission. Saturday matinee with a feature movie and 25 cartoons for a quarter. It took a lot of soda bottles to make the Saturday ones. :-o:lol: :lol: 

ps Ask for the Senior's discount. I do now everywhere I go! \\/:wink:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Drive ins were for taking dates to $1.00 to get in for a double feature.....and a good time. Last time I was in a theater was to watch Tommy Hearns fight Cuevos....and that was a while back. Cost $20 bucks back then and Tommy knocked Cuevos out in the 2nd.



Specials were 1.00 a car load and they never counted the 4-5 in the huge 59 Chevy trunk. :grin:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Don's going to need a xanax before he goes just to endure the price, lol. 

We go to the cheap theater here, 2 of us can go for $10 admission (but that includes military discounts). It's the only time I bring a purse, they won't let you bring a bottle of jack in otherwise.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Don's going to need a xanax before he goes just to endure the price, lol.
> 
> We go to the cheap theater here, 2 of us can go for $10 admission (but that includes military discounts). It's the only time I bring a purse, they won't let you bring a bottle of jack in otherwise.



We have one theater here that has 5.00 nights...but you have to find a seat with your back to the walls there. 8-[


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I plan on it. After reading this thread I called the GF and informed her I was going to go see this film.....alone...since she obviously didn't want to see it. LOL Pissed her off too because I have never taken her to the movies. I always tell her it will be on TV in a couple of months if she wants to see it....or, go with your sisters. Lat I heard, a soda was $5.00 and a popcorn was about the same....and that was years ago. At that price, might as well marry them.....eh Bob. LOL


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> We have one theater here that has 5.00 nights...but you have to find a seat with your back to the walls there. 8-[


Last time I went with my husband we were the only people in this one, to see the new remake of Nightmare on Elm St.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Last time I went with my husband we were the only people in this one, to see the new remake of Nightmare on Elm St.


Nightmare on Elm Street  Empty theater 
The good news! There is probably nobody behind you to make a lot of noise.:grin:
The bad news! There is probably someone behind you making no noise. 8-[ :twisted:


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Nightmare on Elm Street  Empty theater
> The good news! There is probably nobody behind you to make a lot of noise.:grin:
> The bad news! There is probably someone behind you making no noise. 8-[ :twisted:


Even worse news it's Peewee Herman back there! :lol:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Nightmare on Elm Street  Empty theater
> The good news! There is probably nobody behind you to make a lot of noise.:grin:
> The bad news! There is probably someone behind you making no noise. 8-[ :twisted:


LOL, it was great. Lots of privacy


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Most of the movies I see lately at the theater are kid movies . To bring 3 kids and feed them costs an arm and a leg . The funny thing is the small pop is about a gallons worth and a popcorn comes in a barrel the size of a trashcan . 

Don if you have a bad back check how long the movie is . There's a big difference being able to tolerate todays loooong movies at home and trying to sit through it at the theater . My back and knees can't take it and there are some I just have to wait to come out on DVD .

I picked one of those fancy theaters with the comfy seats to watch Avatar because I knew it wouldn't be the same watching it at home and it was still tough .


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> Most of the movies I see lately at the theater are kid movies . To bring 3 kids and feed them costs an arm and a leg . The funny thing is the small pop is about a gallons worth and a popcorn comes in a barrel the size of a trashcan .
> 
> Don if you have a bad back check how long the movie is . There's a big difference being able to tolerate todays loooong movies at home and trying to sit through it at the theater . My back and knees can't take it and there are some I just have to wait to come out on DVD .
> 
> I picked one of those fancy theaters with the comfy seats to watch Avatar because I knew it wouldn't be the same watching it at home and it was still tough .


The Coke and popcorn cost them pennies. The reason for the jumbo sizes is attempting to justify robbing you.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> The Coke and popcorn cost them pennies. The reason for the jumbo sizes is attempting to justify robbing you.


That and to make you look stupid spilling them all over the place trying to hold on to the monstrosities .


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I was a little disappointed by True Grit. Good but not great. And I really wanted to like it, as I'm a big Coen Bros. fan. No Country for Old Men was a better film.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I get the senior rate, and take it shamelessly. Discounted admission, two drinks and a large popcorn, discounted as well. We still don't go to the theater all that much, but we take advantage of it when we do.

DFrost


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Jim, Looong movies today are nuthin. Average move today is 1 1/4 to 1 12/ hours...except for the kiddie movies like Avatar. The double and triple matinees back in the 50's were all like 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 hours. I would luv to see Avatar in 3D. Back when the movies were really long they had to be good just to keep your interest. I think it is the quality of what they do today is why they have to be so short. What was Sandpebble's? Was that the name of it with Steve McQueen? One of my all time favorites along with the one where Steve and Dustin Hoffman were on a prison island....damned can't think of the name. Jim, consider yourself lucky to be going to the fantasy shows with your kids because most movies are geared for idiots. The fantasy is more realistic fantasy because almost everything is fantasy. One of the best movies I have seen on tv lately is the Bourne Identity


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Don, the movie Papillon? that what you were thinking of?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

That's it!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Jim, Looong movies today are nuthin. Average move today is 1 1/4 to 1 12/ hours...except for the kiddie movies like Avatar. The double and triple matinees back in the 50's were all like 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 hours. I would luv to see Avatar in 3D. Back when the movies were really long they had to be good just to keep your interest. I think it is the quality of what they do today is why they have to be so short. What was Sandpebble's? Was that the name of it with Steve McQueen? One of my all time favorites along with the one where Steve and Dustin Hoffman were on a prison island....damned can't think of the name. Jim, consider yourself lucky to be going to the fantasy shows with your kids because most movies are geared for idiots. The fantasy is more realistic fantasy because almost everything is fantasy. One of the best movies I have seen on tv lately is the Bourne Identity



Must be me . The average movie seems to have gotten longer over the years . That and the damn previews . Just when I think they are done they have another and then another . Bourne Identity was good .

Guess I should start taken advil before going and they won't seem so long .


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

That's what the bottle of jack is for, so you don't care that your ass and legs fell asleep during the movie. Also a good reason to pick an uncrowded theater, so you can put your feet on the seat in front of you without being obnoxious.

Speaking of, when the kids mellow out and crash out, I might just have to watch True Grit now.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Jim, Looong movies today are nuthin. Average move today is 1 1/4 to 1 12/ hours...except for the kiddie movies like Avatar. The double and triple matinees back in the 50's were all like 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 hours. I would luv to see Avatar in 3D. Back when the movies were really long they had to be good just to keep your interest. I think it is the quality of what they do today is why they have to be so short. What was Sandpebble's? Was that the name of it with Steve McQueen? One of my all time favorites along with the one where Steve and Dustin Hoffman were on a prison island....damned can't think of the name. Jim, consider yourself lucky to be going to the fantasy shows with your kids because most movies are geared for idiots. The fantasy is more realistic fantasy because almost everything is fantasy. One of the best movies I have seen on tv lately is the Bourne Identity



The series of 3(I think) Bourne movies were all great!
A female Bourne type spy/suspense movie that was suprisingly good was "Salt" with Angeliena Jolie (sp)


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> The series of 3(I think) Bourne movies were all great!
> A female Bourne type spy/suspense movie that was suprisingly good was "Salt" with Angeliena Jolie (sp)


They were all good but I thought the first was by far the best . 

Never saw " Salt " but Angelina Jolie is a dirty , nasty , cold hearted witch who somehow made pretty boy Brad Pitt drop Jennifer Aniston like a hot potatoe and turned him into a little babysitting *itch . 

I know deep down I shouldn't but for some reason I think she is hot !


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> They were all good but I thought the first was by far the best .
> 
> Never saw " Salt " but Angelina Jolie is a dirty , nasty , cold hearted witch who somehow made pretty boy Brad Pitt drop Jennifer Aniston like a hot potatoe and turned him into a little babysitting *itch .
> 
> I know deep down I shouldn't but for some reason I think she is hot !


She's my hero. I have not mastered the skill of pussy whipping any man anywhere near that bad.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> They were all good but I thought the first was by far the best .
> 
> Never saw " Salt " but Angelina Jolie is a dirty , nasty , cold hearted witch who somehow made pretty boy Brad Pitt drop Jennifer Aniston like a hot potatoe and turned him into a little babysitting *itch .
> 
> I know deep down I shouldn't but for some reason I think she is hot !



With that combination of statements I'm somehow seeing black patent leather, 6 inch spike heels and a whip. :lol::lol:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Salt was good.

"Taken" was a great movie, of the Covert Ops type movie..


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> Salt was good.
> 
> "Taken" was a great movie, of the Covert Ops type movie..



Agreed! Most anything Leam Nelson (sp) has done is fantastic!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Finally watched the remake of True Grit. The acting was certainly better by far...I, also, was disappointed in the lack of theatrics with the timeless line of "Fill your hands, you sonofabitch" - but all in all it was good. Being a John Wayne fan, I don't know if I could say it was "better" but certainly not like most remakes that make you say "WTF" afterwards.

I also enjoyed Barry Pepper as "Lucky Ned" - he played the role just as I remembered a young Robert Duvall. I had to actually look it up because he looked so familiar but it's hard to believe that's the same guy that was the sniper in Saving Private Ryan and the guard in the Green Mile. 

Which reminded me of this movie, * The Three Burials of Melquiades Estrada

*Has anyone else seen that? It was really good too.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Finally watched the remake of True Grit. The acting was certainly better by far...I, also, was disappointed in the lack of theatrics with the timeless line of "Fill your hands, you sonofabitch" - but all in all it was good. Being a John Wayne fan, I don't know if I could say it was "better" but certainly not like most remakes that make you say "WTF" afterwards.
> 
> I also enjoyed Barry Pepper as "Lucky Ned" - he played the role just as I remembered a young Robert Duvall. I had to actually look it up because he looked so familiar but it's hard to believe that's the same guy that was the sniper in Saving Private Ryan and the guard in the Green Mile.
> 
> ...


It was a good movie..Guillermo Arriaga is a hell of a story teller


----------

